# Accueweather



## K&N Snow (Dec 2, 2006)

Do any of you use accueweather's storm notification. how well dose it work are the accurate wesport


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I look at it all the time along with several others. I have the best luck with NOAA.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

same must tv stations use noaa thats the funny thing they all havethis hi fy **** and the crap of it is they try to put there own info in and come up wrong 85% of the time NOAA straight off the web is good **** screw the weather stations


----------

